# friend to donate



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

hi girls,
can anyone tell me can my best friend donate her eggs to me?does she have to have the same blood group as me?she really wants to help me but doesn't really won't to be a annonymos donor.
has anyone else had a friend to donate?
poopy.xx


----------



## Johanne (Aug 31, 2006)

As far as I am aware anyone can donate eggs to you and generally clinics will consider you for egg collection when you are producing poor quality eggs - are you ? I can see from your history that you have had a number of ICSI treatments so you must be producing ??

I may have to use my sister in the future for egg donation but not yet as I am going to try and improve my egg quality and have another IVF in the New Year. I am on a supplement programme with foresight to improve egg/sperm quality. 

When I spoke to my consultant he asked if we were to go down the egg donation route would we have someone who could donate as the waiting list is really long. I am assuming this would be the same as using a best friend, you would both of course need councelling prior to any treatment. JO


----------



## jem100 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry to jump onto this thread but Johanne would you mind telling me which supplements you are taking.  We're planning to try our first (and probably only) attempt at ICSI in the new year so any help would really be appreciated.  

I currently take a Boots multi-vit for women who are TTC but I'm not sure how good it is.  

Jem xx


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Poopy

How wonderful that your friend has offered to donate eggs to you - it really is the most precious gift and you are so lucky to have such a good friend. The counselling is a rewarding process and is really important when you know your donor (we know ours) as there is a lot of stuff to thrash out about the future and your relationship etc, I hope your clinic offers a good counselling service and I hope it is a good experience for you if you do go down this route.

Our donor is a friend - not one we see a lot of, but we are in touch and she will meet the baby. When it comes time to tell out child I feel confident that we all feel the same about the importance of our child knowing his/her genetic background.

There are lots to things that are tested for - including blood type compatability - AFAIK you don't have to be an exact match but you will need to be compatible and also your DH blood type will also need to be compatible. All of these things can be explained by your clinic and I really hope you find all the help and support you need to make a decision on your next step - it really is so exciting to find a precious donor - a rare thing.

Lots of love and best wishes

Ginger xxx


----------



## poopy (Oct 11, 2005)

thanks girls,
thats helps alot,the problem was always down to dh's count but after 3 ec's and only getting 2 or 3 eggs egg donor might get a bfp for us .consultant is baffeled by why i only get a few eggs,anyway had my fsh checked on mon which was day 5 which i think was to late and my level came back at 20.3 !!!!!!!it was only 2.4 in feb so having it checked again next month i'm hoping that it's a mistake.if not it will have to be donor.do't know how much more dissapointment me and dh can take.
love poopy.x


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ladies!

Sorry to jump in like this, but DH and I were thinking of donating some of my eggs if we get a lot. I'm about to start DR on Tuesday for our first IVF try, and I was wondering if anyone had any information/ experience of how easy that would be to arrange (we're on a privately funded cycle at Glasgow Nuffield).

Yvonne x


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi Yvonne

You should talk to your clinic about egg-sharing, but I suspect it is possible too late for this cycle as there is quite a bit of preparation involved in egg sharing including counselling, tests for compatability with a prospective recipient, and of course getting a recipient ready in time to recieve any eggs you may be able to donate. The fact that you would consider sharing your eggs is a wonderful and precious thing, as there is a real shortage of donors.

I wish you the very best of luck for your cycle

Ginger xxx


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks Ginger,

I'll ask at the clinic and will try to donate on another cycle if possible  

Best of luck to all of you too...

  

Yvonnex


----------

